# Windows 10 - Treiber



## BlackPaiin (29. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte nun schon auf Windows 10 upgraden, aber muss ich dann ALLE Treiber (von Maus und Tastatur bis über den LAN Treiber) neu installieren? Und welche Treiber sind die wichtigsten Treiber die ich brauche, dass der PC überhaupt richtig unter Windows 10 läuft? (z.B: Mainboard Treiber oder den Treiber für den Intel Chipsatz). Und noch eine Frage, gibt es die ganzen Treiber eigentlich schon für Windwos10?


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

ALLE Treiber müssen Win10 kompatibel sein.
Das heißt nicht zwangsläufig, daß du neue Treiber brauchst (mitunter gibt es ja gar keinen Win10 Treiber für deine Hardware von Anno dazumals), aber wenn es Win10 Treiber für deine Hardware gibt, solltest du diese auch nutzen.

Natürlich bringt Win10  auch selbst jede Menge Treiber mit, so daß du bspweise einen Standard Treiber für deine Maus installiert bekommst. In jedem Fall lohnt sich eine Kontrolle im Gerätemanager, um zu sehen, ob dort bei der Installation irgendwas nicht hin gehauen hat.


----------



## BlackPaiin (29. Juli 2015)

Also sollte ich nun schon Upgraden, oder sollte ich noch etwas warten, auf die ersten Tests und nach den ersten Meinungen von Leuten die es sich installiert haben?


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> Also sollte ich nun schon Upgraden, oder sollte ich noch etwas warten, auf die ersten Tests und nach den ersten Meinungen von Leuten die es sich installiert haben?


Das mußt du selber wissen. Du kannst problemlos auch noch die nächsten Jahre Win7 nutzen.
Und je länger du mit dem Umstieg wartest, umso mehr Kinderkrankheiten werden dann beseitigt sein.


----------



## BlackPaiin (29. Juli 2015)

Zur Zeit benutze ich Win8.1 Pro, und DirectX12 ist einer der größten Gründe für Win10, und die DirectX12 Unterstützung in Spielen wird frühestens eh erst Ende des Jahres kommen, von daher. 
Was sind Kinderkrankheiten in Windows? Hab noch nie davon gehört.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> Was sind Kinderkrankheiten in Windows? Hab noch nie davon gehört.


_"Kinderkrankheiten"_ sind bei sämtlicher neuer Software Bugs & Co, die beim Betatest noch nicht gefixt wurden - zB weil_ genau deine _Hardwarekombination Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit dem Win10 Mainboardtreiber hat.

Nennt sich so, weil das Produkt quasi _"noch ein Kind" _ist.


----------



## BlackPaiin (29. Juli 2015)

Wusste ich nicht. 

Ich seh gerade für mein Mainboard gibt es schon alle Treiber auch für Win10, auch von meiner Graka. Ich werde aber trotzdem noch ein wenig abwarten mit meinem Upgrade. 
Danke für deine ganzen Tipps! 
mfg Lukas


----------



## IT-Cornflakes (30. Juli 2015)

Hi,

meint ihr nicht, dass die Treiber von Windows 8 funktionieren? Bei Win 8 war es doch so, dass fast jeder Treiber von Win7 auch funktionierte.
Oder irre ich mich?

LG


----------

